# Port Hueneme - Customs



## dodell66 (May 20, 2007)

Has anybody out there recently taken redelivery of a ED car that came into the states via Port Hueneme, CA? I'm curious how long its currently taking (on average) ED cars to clear customs on the west coast. My car is in California right now. It was driven off the boat on April 27th. Neither the BMW website or 800 number (or my CA for that matter) have been updated to tell me my car has moved on to the VPC.

The first 6-weeks of the redelivery wait were tolerable. This last couple of weeks is really going to blow! :thumbdwn:


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

At least 10 days. 

Hang in there!!


----------



## dodell66 (May 20, 2007)

AK said:


> At least 10 days.
> 
> Hang in there!!


Calendar or business?


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

dodell66 said:


> Calendar or business?


Just got my car on Tuesday, as far as I could tell it was in customs for 10 calendar days.


----------



## dodell66 (May 20, 2007)

TGray5 said:


> Just got my car on Tuesday, as far as I could tell it was in customs for 10 calendar days.


I was hoping that was the answer that would come back. Thanks.


----------



## ramos (Aug 9, 2005)

April 27 th means you were on the Carmen with me... 
I posted a thread a few weeks back asking if anyone else was on the carmen.. 

I haven't heard back from Phillipe yet .. You are right about how knowing that the car is in CA is making this aggravating... keep your head up my friend.. Hopefully we will both have our cars by next weekend


----------



## ramos (Aug 9, 2005)

I see you also have Terra... Good choice !!


----------



## dodell66 (May 20, 2007)

ramos said:


> April 27 th means you were on the Carmen with me...
> I posted a thread a few weeks back asking if anyone else was on the carmen..
> 
> I haven't heard back from Phillipe yet .. You are right about how knowing that the car is in CA is making this aggravating... keep your head up my friend.. Hopefully we will both have our cars by next weekend


Actually, I was on the Hojin. I think the Carmen came in either right before or right after the Hojin.

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=131819

I appreciate the compliment (below) on the Terra. I think I'm really going to enjoy that color!


----------



## 66rb (Nov 26, 2006)

Did you guys hear anything about your cars yet? Mine made it to port yesterday. Just wondering how long it was taking.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

dodell66 said:


> Has anybody out there recently taken redelivery of a ED car that came into the states via Port Hueneme, CA? I'm curious how long its currently taking (on average) ED cars to clear customs on the west coast. My car is in California right now. It was driven off the boat on April 27th. Neither the BMW website or 800 number (or my CA for that matter) have been updated to tell me my car has moved on to the VPC.
> 
> The first 6-weeks of the redelivery wait were tolerable. This last couple of weeks is really going to blow! :thumbdwn:


Well then there was fellow Fester Craigito whose car didn't resurface for half a year. Craigito and I were scheduled for pick up of our cars in Munich on the same day in early July last year. They both went into Port Hueneme's customs/VPC Black Hole. Mine made it through in 10 days before being placed on a truck. His finally showed up a month or two ago at the Mexican Border.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=226259


----------



## DrivenByF30 (Feb 8, 2012)

I got too much time on my hands waiting for my car to be transported to my dealership...

so i dugged up this thread...

my car arrived to Port Hueneme on 6/12/12 ! can i have my car by the 6/22/12 ?? 

I really want to have it within the next few days!! i dont want to wait anymore....


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Northcar said:


> Well then there was fellow Fester Craigito whose car didn't resurface for half a year. Craigito and I were scheduled for pick up of our cars in Munich on the same day in early July last year. They both went into Port Hueneme's customs/VPC Black Hole. Mine made it through in 10 days before being placed on a truck. His finally showed up a month or two ago at the Mexican Border.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=226259


Hold on. This is not what happen. His car was stolen from dealership before redelivery.


----------



## DrivenByF30 (Feb 8, 2012)

my car has been sitting at Port Hueneme for 6 days now... ... or at least that's what i am thinking... because it has been 6 days since the car arrived to Port Hueneme without any news!

and today i check on bmw website:










how much longer do i have to wait ?


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

Call 1-800-932-0831 tomorrow for more details from someone who can look them up.
(think their hours are 8:30 - 3:30 ET)


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

DrivenByF30 said:


> my car has been sitting at Port Hueneme for 6 days now... ... or at least that's what i am thinking... because it has been 6 days since the car arrived to Port Hueneme without any news!
> 
> and today i check on bmw website:
> 
> how much longer do i have to wait ?


If your car get damaged during re-delivery, then it will fixed there, plus, they will update your car software to latest re-lease (even if you r car just roll out from factory).
In my case, I was scratched front bumper in Milan. Take them 1 month to fixed. Don't know why take so long - but nothing I can do at that point.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/bmw-photos/22/BMW-Vehicle-Distribution-Center-Tour/


----------



## DrivenByF30 (Feb 8, 2012)

pcbrew said:


> Call 1-800-831-0831 tomorrow for more details from someone who can look them up.
> (think their hours are 8:30 - 3:30 ET)


  DUDE ??? Blue Bunny Ice Cream ??? :dunno:
why did you give this number to talk to Julie ?? :eeps:

Oh i see !! :bigpimp: you want me to chill and pass the time with her?? :rofl:

 I just want me car!!

you're a funny dude


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

DrivenByF30 said:


> DUDE ??? Blue Bunny Ice Cream ??? :dunno:
> why did you give this number to talk to Julie ?? :eeps:
> 
> Oh i see !! :bigpimp: you want me to chill and pass the time with her?? :rofl:
> ...


HAHA - gotcha :rofl:
Looks like my dyslexia got the better of me - # corrected: 1-800-932-0831


----------



## Hausen (Mar 18, 2009)

Took 11 calendar days for my ED from Oxnard to an OC dealer.


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

Did you ever get your car *DrivenByF30*?

Mine got to Brunswick on 6/11, cleared customs on 6/15 but took until this past Friday to get PC scheduled. 
Will be picking up on 7/6 (finally!) This is much longer than I expected due to PC backing up in the summer.


----------



## DrivenByF30 (Feb 8, 2012)

pcbrew said:


> Did you ever get your car *DrivenByF30*?
> 
> Mine got to Brunswick on 6/11, cleared customs on 6/15 but too until this past Friday to get PC scheduled. Will be picking up on 7/6 (finally!) This is much longer than I expected due to PC backing up in the summer.


Good Morning PCBrew! I called your correct number :rofl:

My car arrived to Port Hueneme on 6/12 as planned...
... but it got held there until 6/20 where it cleared customs. 
(8 days!! doing nothing there :tsk:  :thumbdwn

On 6/21, from there, the BMW center at Port Hueneme took over the car to clean/wash/check/verify/update software/fix etc etc...

I haven't heard anything since last friday 6/22.

I will call again shortly the number, i hope my car has or will be transported to the dealership today...

I was really hoping to get the car back for last weekend!! it would have been perfect!
if only it didn't take that long to clear customs... 
Or wasn't parked at Bremerhaven waiting for a ship for two full weeks! :thumbdwn:

it better be in my hands by this friday!


----------

